# Bulging throat



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

My female O. Lamasi has a bulging throat. At first I thought that it was my male and that he was calling. All that I could see of it was the head and throat while she was sitting in a brom so like I said, I assumed it was the male untl she climbed out. You can see her pulse or what ever around it but the bulge doesn't deflate. I don't think that she could have ingested anything because their enclosure only contains a spagnum bottom, pothos, a brom, and film canisters. I don't know how long this has been going on because they aren't the boldest frogs either. Anyone else ever seen this before?
Sizewise, I'd say that it's about the size of a BB, dead center. She's moving around alot and I can't tell if she's eating because, like I said, they're very shy.


My mistake again, it is my *male* but all the other facts are the same. I went rooting in their viv to get a better look at it. It stays inflated/bulging.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

calling males will sometimes have their throat extended for periods of time when they are calling and even after calling, my tincts do this all the time.


----------



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

An update, his throat is still expanded today as he's wandering around his viv. I've seen him more in these last two days than I ever have before. I don't know if this is a good sign or not. I always thought that a stressed/sick animal for the most part will hide. Hopefully this a good sign?!?!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

is he calling more as well or just hanging out?


----------



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't hear any singing at all. I finally caught a pic. Been like this since yesterday, like I say, with no change


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well if he is not calling then he definitely have a swollen throat he looks like he might have somethign lodged in there, i woudl take him out and put him in a quarantine container and keep a close eye on him.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wimpy, What ever became of the bulge on this guys throat?


----------

